# ProTool 6.0 SP3 auf Windows XP



## M-Arens (2 November 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!!!

Ich habe ein Problem mit Protool. Ich habe einen neuen Rechner mit Windows XP Prof. bekommen. Nun möchte ich Protool 6.0 SP3 installieren was aber für Windows XP nicht frei gegeben ist. 
Nun habe ich im Internet auf der Siemens Seite unter der Beitrags-ID: 14543777 eine Anleitung gefunden wie man es trotzdem unter XP installieren kann. Klappt aber leider nicht. 
Ich komme bis an die stelle wo Bild 6 aus der anleitung kommen sollte. Aber statt die Info aus Bild 6 bekomme ich die Meldung:
*Sie haben keine Berechtigung diese Version zu installieren. Das Setup wird nun Beendet.*

Kann mir einer damit weiterhelfen? Den Nachweis mache ich mit ProTool 6.0.

Danke für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Maxl (2 November 2006)

Ich gehe davon aus dass Du einen direkten Ansprechpartner bei Deiner Siemens-Vertretung hast. Er sollte in der Lage sein, Dir die Datei *Coros.reg* zuzusenden. Wird diese installiert, wird ein Registrierungseintrag erzeugt, der die Installation von 6.0+SP3 ermöglicht.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## uncle_tom (2 November 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

wieso sollte Protool 6.0 SP3 nicht für Windows XP freigegeben sein ?

Laut folgendem Link ist es definitv für Windows XP freigegeben - sogar
für Windows XP mit installiertem SP2.

Link

Ich hab es selbst unter Windows XP SP2 installiert - es läuft einwandfrei :-D


----------



## Ralle (2 November 2006)

Kann es sein, daß du nur ein Update hast, welches nach der vorhandenen Vorversion schaut und nur dann die Installation startet? Ich hab eine uralte "Disk1" von einer original Protoolversion auf der Platte, wenn ich Protool installieren will, muß ich immer diese Datei "vorzeigen", sonst kommt auch eine so in etwa gelagerte Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Kai (2 November 2006)

Hallo M-Arens,

bist Du während der Installation als Administrator am PC angemeldet?

Gruß Kai


----------

